# Mistreated leopard gecko



## Stickytoes (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi everyone,
Someone brought this little guy to us today. She got it from a friends son who had just been feeding it "komodo gecko powder or something i dunno", oh, and "a few micro crickets". 
I'm assuming he means the komodo gecko powder is the meal replacement you mix with water for day geckos... No wonder the poor little guy is so thin.
I've offered him wax worms, meal worms and crickets but he's completely uninterested at the moment; I'm going to give him some lacto B9 to try and get his gut working to start with. He also needs a bath because he has bad retained shed on his toes..

People never cease to amaze me, how hard is it to research how to look after an animal before you buy it?! I just hope he pulls through, anyone got any extra advice?


----------



## yuesaur (Aug 29, 2011)

OH. MY. GOD

give me there address, so i can give them a royal 'talking to':devil::devil::devil:

people like this, really make me wish there were laws on keeping reptiles.

try a powerade bath and reptiboost (think thats what its called), also try some critical care as well. i think the little one is going to need all the help it can get


----------



## Kozakura (Dec 14, 2012)

lovely coloring, I hope the poor thing pulls through


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

have you got any reptiboost its good for hydration and stimulating feeding, also you can try cutting open a well gut loaded meal worm let it lick it for now myself i would keep interactiondown to a minimum as you can keep it on kitchen roll with a shalow dish of dusted meal worms and see how you go for a few day , if you can get a poo sample to test that would be good too as i think it will give you more of a idea of what your working with could not just be starvation 


Paul


----------



## Draco (Nov 23, 2005)

why on earth do people buy animals when they have no idea how to look after them


----------



## Stickytoes (Aug 9, 2010)

yuesaur said:


> OH. MY. GOD
> 
> give me there address, so i can give them a royal 'talking to':devil::devil::devil:
> 
> ...


I know, the worst part is, the person who gave it to us called the RSPCA. They said to her they couldn't take it, and there was nothing they could do.. So she said "well then I'm turning myself in for animal cruelty because I don't have the funds to give this guy the vet treatment he needs", and they still said they could do nothing!

I've got some critical care, and I will give it a powerade bath. I really hope he gets better, this never had to happen.


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

Oh god that's the worst condition I've ever seen a leo in.. the size of it's head compared to it's body is shocking! It has such a beautiful face too, I really hope he/she pulls through. Atleast it's found a great owner who will give it the best possible life, good wishes to you and the gecko : victory:


----------



## Stickytoes (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah he's a little cutie.. Will grab some reptiboost from work tomorrow. 
I just don't understand how someone can let it get this bad! Surely if your animal was not eating the food you were giving it, and it was getting this thin, would you not think "hmm maybe i'm keeping it wrong"?! Ugh.. some people should not be allowed to keep animals.


----------



## slizard (Sep 3, 2012)

Oh my god
And the RSPCA are :censor: useless we have contacted them several times and they have NEVER helped but they swiftly asked for money I appeal to people NOT to give to these con artists who masquerade as a caring charity cause they dont give a :censor:.
That poor gecko there is a way to use a pipette and liquidise vitamins and some worms and such, got to find the video.


----------



## Kozakura (Dec 14, 2012)

Draco said:


> why on earth do people buy animals when they have no idea how to look after them


It's not just that, it's that they never attempt to educate themselves either. Many times it's "Just follow the pet store employees advice" which is a crap shoot. Don't get something unless you're planning on doing some reading. That's what I'm doing with my new iguana. I've owned reptiles before, but never iguanas. I'm looking into things all the time and asking questions. As soon as I decided I was taking him home(lest he go home with another horrible owner again) I popped right on my internet app and started looking at what he needed; got the basics immediately. Some of his stuff could be better and we'll get that this weekend, but petco has garbage for reptile supplies.


----------



## Stickytoes (Aug 9, 2010)

Kozakura said:


> It's not just that, it's that they never attempt to educate themselves either. Many times it's "Just follow the pet store employees advice" which is a crap shoot. Don't get something unless you're planning on doing some reading. That's what I'm doing with my new iguana. I've owned reptiles before, but never iguanas. I'm looking into things all the time and asking questions. As soon as I decided I was taking him home(lest he go home with another horrible owner again) I popped right on my internet app and started looking at what he needed; got the basics immediately. Some of his stuff could be better and we'll get that this weekend, but petco has garbage for reptile supplies.


Exactly, it's not hard to do a bit of research. 
I've just thought, I have some avipro in my animal room, would that be as good as a reptiboost bath?


----------



## mrduff13 (Nov 18, 2012)

this is horrible! how can people be so thick. what sort of moron cant learn off of google how to keep there animal! i learn about animals that i dont even own theres books and websites pouring out of our earholes! there is no need for this! 

hope the poor thing makes it


----------



## Scrimey (May 12, 2012)

I dont know why , but in my opinion that is one of the most amazing geckos n ( colour/morph wise) I've ever seen what morph is he ? I really like his colouring I really hope he makes it through this ! :flrt:


----------



## Kozakura (Dec 14, 2012)

Scrimey said:


> I dont know why , but in my opinion that is one of the most amazing geckos n ( colour/morph wise) I've ever seen what morph is he ? I really like his colouring I really hope he makes it through this ! :flrt:


Chocolate albino. I've always loved that coloration.


----------



## Stickytoes (Aug 9, 2010)

Scrimey said:


> I dont know why , but in my opinion that is one of the most amazing geckos n ( colour/morph wise) I've ever seen what morph is he ? I really like his colouring I really hope he makes it through this ! :flrt:


No idea to be perfectly honest with you, I'm not really into morphs, I like animals with their natural colouring 
He is very pretty though, I'm just concerned that he's in such a bad state that he won't make it. Going to try my best to make him better though!


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Avipro is a good probiotic, definitely worth a try as that CGD type food will likely have changed the balance in the gut, inhibiting appetite; as you got him today that will also have an effect. Also as somebody suggested, critical care would be a good idea until he has the strength/interest for solids. If you ever get the little one eating a faecal is well worth it - his condition may not entirely be down to the bad choice of food provided (although I doubt setup would have been any good either!)

Atm I think it's important that you keep him in strict quarantine (especially away from other reptiles), there's always the chance that he's carrying a nasty parasite or disease.

A gecko in that state is so awful to see, with the wealth of information out there it's horrible to see that some people are obviously still not capable of looking after such an animal (and they aren't exactly the most difficult of reptiles)! He's going to need a lot of TLC, I hope you can save the little one.


----------



## Stickytoes (Aug 9, 2010)

I've got some of vetivex intravenous solution thats used for dehydration... Could i give him a bath in that? I keep it for emergencies!
I know it's supposed to be used on a drip but perhaps a bath in this would do him some good?


----------



## Stickytoes (Aug 9, 2010)

vgorst said:


> Avipro is a good probiotic, definitely worth a try as that CGD type food will likely have changed the balance in the gut, inhibiting appetite; as you got him today that will also have an effect. Also as somebody suggested, critical care would be a good idea until he has the strength/interest for solids. If you ever get the little one eating a faecal is well worth it - his condition may not entirely be down to the bad choice of food provided (although I doubt setup would have been any good either!)
> 
> Atm I think it's important that you keep him in strict quarantine (especially away from other reptiles), there's always the chance that he's carrying a nasty parasite or disease.
> 
> A gecko in that state is so awful to see, with the wealth of information out there it's horrible to see that some people are obviously still not capable of looking after such an animal (and they aren't exactly the most difficult of reptiles)! He's going to need a lot of TLC, I hope you can save the little one.


Yeah I am definitely keeping him in quarantine, when my other half brought him home my first thought was along the lines of crypto or parasites... But it mostly seems like he's just been neglected and his set-up was not good either. However if he does actually do a poo, I will definitely be taking a trip down the vets!


----------



## trogdorable (Feb 4, 2011)

if someone left a dog to get this thin, it would warrant legal action.
that is well and truelly disgusting. even more so to think the ones responsible, including the parents, have gotten away with it.


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

*

I would say not to bath him, as it is unnatural for them and may cause more stress, try and encourage him to take fluids orally I agree with vorstg avipro is great for rebalancing the natural gut flora, also reptaid if you have any to hand? I would put him in a small enclosure so everything is to hand for him and leave him in piece over night and see if he will take some diet alone. Also if he has had micro crix, I would suggest a small medium cricket, he tummy will be tiny bless him, doesn't luck like he has a poop in him to screen  good luck with this wee guy  
*


----------



## Stickytoes (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for the advice everyone; I've managed to get him to lap some rehydration solution, (that i added lacto B9 and a tiny bit of sugar to) from a syringe. Hopefully the couple of ml's of that will make him feed a bit better and kick-start his gut! Will leave him in peace overnight and check on him in the morning. 
Fingers crossed! 

(Also disinfected my hands just in case.)


----------



## Kozakura (Dec 14, 2012)

Stickytoes said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone; I've managed to get him to lap some rehydration solution, (that i added lacto B9 and a tiny bit of sugar to) from a syringe. Hopefully the couple of ml's of that will make him feed a bit better and kick-start his gut! Will leave him in peace overnight and check on him in the morning.
> Fingers crossed!
> 
> (Also disinfected my hands just in case.)



That's encouraging, let us know when you get up.


----------



## Stickytoes (Aug 9, 2010)

Kozakura said:


> That's encouraging, let us know when you get up.


Will do, I'll report back tomorrow.


----------



## Bennewell (Apr 5, 2012)

poor little soul,best of luck


----------



## Plantyblk (Nov 19, 2012)

Poor gecko its really skinny, I never seen a gecko that bad!


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

*great news, fingers crossed for some positive developments over night  *


----------



## Denbyc12 (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi wow that's just like the 12 I've just picked up the RAPTOR is skinny as well. I give her AviPro daily by syringe and it's made her more active you can try that. Keep doing the Reptoboost as well. She will eat eventually don't worry offer more nutritional things such as locust or a cricket rather than a mealworm. A faecal test wouldn't be a bad idea to do


----------



## clumsyoaf (Oct 23, 2012)

I just want to add that I too think he's gorgeous and find it so sad that people buy pets that they can't keep or don't know how to. You dont have to look far to see any animal "free to a good home due to no fault of their own" changing circumstances after 5 years or something is one thing but I personally hate the ones that say "because my kids have got bored of it and I dont know how to look after it" if you buy it for you kid you should assume that it is up to you to care for it WHEN/IF child gets bored! Also on a different but related note "moving into new house that is no pets" sorry but your pets are your family and you should keep them through the move, if the house is no pets wait until a differnt one comes up!

Best of luck with your little one, I did see a thread a while back where somebody found their leo that escaped a while before, it was in a similar (shocking) state but the weight went back on very quickly and it made a good recovery xxx

EDIT: Ah ha! Found it! http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/873845-urgent-leo-dying.html


----------



## Kozakura (Dec 14, 2012)

Any news yet? How it it?


----------



## Tone (Jul 30, 2012)

Those pictures are so upsetting, hope the little guy starts to make a recovery.


----------



## JohansonLeos (Sep 26, 2012)

Tone said:


> Those pictures are so upsetting, hope the little guy starts to make a recovery.


I agree  .


----------



## Kozakura (Dec 14, 2012)

:blowup: I'm really starting to get antsy here. Are things okay? or not?


----------



## Stickytoes (Aug 9, 2010)

Kozakura said:


> Any news yet? How it it?


Hi guys, tonights update! 
He (however on inspection I think it might be female) seemed alot more lively after the vetivex/lacto B9 last night. We offered her some wax worms, she looked interested, but didn't eat them. So, we picked her up and touched the corners of her jaw so she would open her mouth, and put in a wax worm that I injected with rehydration solution; and she swallowed it. Did the same again, so tonight she's eaten two wax worms. I think that is great progress and hopefully things are looking up! : victory:


----------



## yuesaur (Aug 29, 2011)

Stickytoes said:


> Hi guys, tonights update!
> He (however on inspection I think it might be female) seemed alot more lively after the vetivex/lacto B9 last night. We offered her some wax worms, she looked interested, but didn't eat them. So, we picked her up and touched the corners of her jaw so she would open her mouth, and put in a wax worm that I injected with rehydration solution; and she swallowed it. Did the same again, so tonight she's eaten two wax worms. I think that is great progress and hopefully things are looking up! : victory:


and now to make her more fatter than the xmas turkey!! :lol2:

on more serious note, its great shes got some fluids and food into her


----------



## ScotsDragon (Jan 27, 2012)

How can anyone let an animal get into that condition, Keep up the good work and i hope the wee girl makes a full recovery.


----------



## Kozakura (Dec 14, 2012)

It's a relief to hear the good news. Hopefully tomorrow will bring more good news.


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

yuesaur said:


> OH. MY. GOD
> 
> give me there address, so i can give them a royal 'talking to':devil::devil::devil:
> 
> ...


 
yes so true i just dont understand why people by an animal just to neglecy it like this poor little thing.


----------



## Stickytoes (Aug 9, 2010)

She's very lively today, definitely doesn't enjoy being handled. I offered her wax worms again, she looked interested, but again didn't eat them. So I did the same as yesterday and she's had one wax worm; but wouldn't open her mouth for a second one.
I'll try again later to see if we can get her to eat at least two a day!
Really hope she'll start eating by herself...


----------



## LeoBoris (Jul 21, 2012)

Stickytoes said:


> She's very lively today, definitely doesn't enjoy being handled. I offered her wax worms again, she looked interested, but again didn't eat them. So I did the same as yesterday and she's had one wax worm; but wouldn't open her mouth for a second one.
> I'll try again later to see if we can get her to eat at least two a day!
> Really hope she'll start eating by herself...


I'd advise not just feeding waxworms as when he/she starts to get fatter you find it hard to get her off them and on to a staple diet like crickets, locusts or mealworms.


----------



## Stickytoes (Aug 9, 2010)

LeopardGeckoBorris said:


> I'd advise not just feeding waxworms as when he/she starts to get fatter you find it hard to get her off them and on to a staple diet like crickets, locusts or mealworms.


Yeah I agree, but at the moment it's just anything to get her to start eating and get some calories. Wax worms are the least chitinous, and most fatty... She needs fat!


----------



## yuesaur (Aug 29, 2011)

well if shes putting up a fight against being handled, things are on the definite up


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

*glad she seams more spritely  however I agree with what your saying about her needing fat but she also needs nutrients, maybe try her on well gut loaded mealies or locust? Empty calories aren't necessarily the way forward. *


----------



## Elmlee (Oct 4, 2012)

Such a sad story. I hope he pulls through he is such a handsome devil. 
Best of luck with him. Keep us all posted xxx


----------



## Stickytoes (Aug 9, 2010)

Lozza.Bella said:


> *glad she seams more spritely  however I agree with what your saying about her needing fat but she also needs nutrients, maybe try her on well gut loaded mealies or locust? Empty calories aren't necessarily the way forward. *


Definitely, I've been injecting the wax worms with electrolytes and lacto B9 (mind you I feel terrible doing it, they are cute!) so at least they're containing something other than fat..
I'm just trying to get the first few feeds in, then will start on gut loaded mealworms etc as you say 

She's had three wax worms this evening, and hopefully the extra energy etc will encourage her to eat by herself


----------



## Denbyc12 (Jul 17, 2012)

How are you getting the liquid into her? 
I've having problem with my raptor that's skinny because of the previous owner, I've getting to the point where she'll drink a drop every 10 minutes, or I open her mouth and having to slooooowly do drop by drop down her throat where her tongue licks it from the tunnel bit of the tube. Have you tried AviPro or Reptoboost? I can't remember what the other pages say :whistling2:

What you're doing I think is great! at least there's other people out there trying to help sickly animals out of kindness


----------



## Kozakura (Dec 14, 2012)

How is she? Got any new pictures?


----------



## kelz.1988 (Nov 2, 2011)

Can't remember if its been suggested but you could make a mealworm / locust / cricket smoothie and feed it through a syringe, you could also add in calcium n vitamins she may need. Like people have said before, it's great she's eating, but a Leo this underweight waxworms could do more harm then good. She need nutrition not just fat, waxworms aren't that nutritious.


----------



## Stickytoes (Aug 9, 2010)

kelz.1988 said:


> Can't remember if its been suggested but you could make a mealworm / locust / cricket smoothie and feed it through a syringe, you could also add in calcium n vitamins she may need. Like people have said before, it's great she's eating, but a Leo this underweight waxworms could do more harm then good. She need nutrition not just fat, waxworms aren't that nutritious.


Yeah was thinking of doing that, I've had to do it for a beardie before... I'll give it a go, will mix in some avipro and nutrobal or something similar. 
She's still uninterested in eating by herself which concerns me, but I'm hoping it's just going to take a while. 

No photos yet, will take some tomorrow, but I don't think she looks too much different! Just more active!


----------



## Stickytoes (Aug 9, 2010)

Denbyc12 said:


> How are you getting the liquid into her?
> I've having problem with my raptor that's skinny because of the previous owner, I've getting to the point where she'll drink a drop every 10 minutes, or I open her mouth and having to slooooowly do drop by drop down her throat where her tongue licks it from the tunnel bit of the tube. Have you tried AviPro or Reptoboost? I can't remember what the other pages say :whistling2:
> 
> What you're doing I think is great! at least there's other people out there trying to help sickly animals out of kindness


I've been injecting the waxworms with rehydration fluid and lacto B9, I also got her to lap the solution from a syringe. 
Yep I've got avipro and reptiboost, they're in our 'medical box'!

Also can I just ask, the gecko in your signature looks just like this one haha... It's so thin! Who took that photo? :?


----------



## Denbyc12 (Jul 17, 2012)

Stickytoes said:


> I've been injecting the waxworms with rehydration fluid and lacto B9, I also got her to lap the solution from a syringe.
> Yep I've got avipro and reptiboost, they're in our 'medical box'!
> 
> Also can I just ask, the gecko in your signature looks just like this one haha... It's so thin! Who took that photo? :?


That photo is from a naturist who was studying them in the wild and waited 4 hours to take the shot. The leopard gecko was a hatchling taking time out to get some sunlight. If I can find the original photo and text I'll link it.


----------



## jay99 (Jun 28, 2012)

Well done for taking her on, such a shame there is nothing stopping these fecking idiots buying an animal on a whim just to get bored within a week and leave it to suffer. Full credit to you.


----------



## annie.davis (Feb 18, 2009)

Awww she's such a cutie! 
It's awful what has happened to her and incompetent people like that should be put through the same ordeal to see how they'd feel ... Then banned from looking after any other animals EVER!!! :devil:

As for her not feeding herself she probably doesn't have the strength but you are doing everything you can and the fact that she ate 3 waxworms means she hasn't given up! Hang in there and she'll be thriving before you know it.

It's good to know she's got a happy ending, well done :2thumb:


----------



## Stickytoes (Aug 9, 2010)

annie.davis said:


> Awww she's such a cutie!
> It's awful what has happened to her and incompetent people like that should be put through the same ordeal to see how they'd feel ... Then banned from looking after any other animals EVER!!! :devil:
> 
> As for her not feeding herself she probably doesn't have the strength but you are doing everything you can and the fact that she ate 3 waxworms means she hasn't given up! Hang in there and she'll be thriving before you know it.
> ...


I agree, there definitely needs to be stricter laws on owning animals, and what happens if you mistreat them...

She has alot more strength, she's super speedy today! Definitely doesn't like being handled.
These are a couple of photos I took today, sorry they're not great angles, she moves around alot. Also, I know the paper is dirty, we had a christmas clean this evening! 




Also, she's done a poo! Which means her gut is getting back into good working order, I'm really hoping she'll start eating unaided soon


----------



## Geeecko (Aug 19, 2012)

Well done for helping her!!

I should learn to not open these threads as seeing them always upsets me. Some people are a waste of airspace, people who are cruel and neglectful being at the top of the list!


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

I haven't been able to read the whole thread, but have you sent off any faecals to be tested to check for underlying problems? It's good she's gaining weight but always good to rule out any nasties as well


----------



## Stickytoes (Aug 9, 2010)

Ophexis said:


> I haven't been able to read the whole thread, but have you sent off any faecals to be tested to check for underlying problems? It's good she's gaining weight but always good to rule out any nasties as well


Yeah I'm going to try and send off faecals, I'm keeping her quarantined and sterilising my hands after I touch her. I was originally worried it was something like crypto or parasites.. But from learning her background I think it was just starvation and the wrong environment


----------



## Kozakura (Dec 14, 2012)

Looks like she's improved slightly. Nice job


----------



## Kozakura (Dec 14, 2012)

How is the poor darling? Doing well still, i hope.


----------



## ayrshire bob (Oct 24, 2012)

There should also be firmer/stricter controls on the selling of animals. If the kid went out and bought the gecko himself for example then did the seller question him on the set up he had, his knowledge into the species, foods for it etc? Even if his parents were there, the questions should still be asked. 
I was in the reptile shop near me a few weeks ago and a guy came in to buy a leopard gecko, he told the shop keeper that he had been buying all the stuff over the last few months and the gecko was the last piece. He then had about 30/40 minutes of chat/questioning from the shop keeper as to set up etc and the guy wouldn't sell him the gecko as his set up wasn't right. Advised him to change some things (don't know what exactly as I didn't want to be too nosy) and then come back for the gecko. He wasn't nasty about it, just said it would be best for the reptile and therefore better for the owner as the gecko would be in better conditions.
Just think that the sellers have as important a decision to make as the people buying. If they suspect the buyer doesn't have a clue then they shouldn't sell them a new pet.:whip:


Really hope this wee beauty pulls through! Keep up the good work! :no1:


----------



## annie.davis (Feb 18, 2009)

Stickytoes said:


> I agree, there definitely needs to be stricter laws on owning animals, and what happens if you mistreat them...
> 
> She has alot more strength, she's super speedy today! Definitely doesn't like being handled.
> These are a couple of photos I took today, sorry they're not great angles, she moves around alot. Also, I know the paper is dirty, we had a christmas clean this evening!
> ...


She's looking much better!! :2thumb:
Its understandable not wanting to be handled just yet, but in time she will learn that she can trust you.

Keep up the good work


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

I havent read the whole thread but from the first pictures and the description of the 'diet' the gecko was given im a bit surprised he didnt develop serious MBD... the recent pics show you have done an amazing job, keep us updated


----------



## Stickytoes (Aug 9, 2010)

Kozakura said:


> How is the poor darling? Doing well still, i hope.


Yeah, she'd put on more weight, her tail is starting to get a SLIGHT roundness to it! However she still won't eat unless I put food in her mouth. 

Any advice on how I encourage her to eat by herself? Also, any ideas on how much getting faecals done would cost?


----------



## Stickytoes (Aug 9, 2010)

Photo from today, looking much better than when we got her!


----------



## Kozakura (Dec 14, 2012)

She's so beautiful. I had a chocolate albino until a couple years ago. Her name was brimstone. She was my favorite. This one looks a lot like her. Your little fighter is looking better all the time. I'd try placing some small crix in there for a few mins a day and see if she wants to give chase.


----------



## COLD BLOODED THINGS RULE (Dec 27, 2012)

yuesaur said:


> OH. MY. GOD
> 
> give me there address, so i can give them a royal 'talking to':devil::devil::devil:
> 
> ...


ok me and you go round there together and give em a beating :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## COLD BLOODED THINGS RULE (Dec 27, 2012)

Stickytoes said:


> Photo from today, looking much better than when we got her!
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jamieast/8319727674/image


wow great improvementt


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

Thats a geat improvement in a relatively short space of time, well done! I get mine tested through these http://www.palsvetlab.co.uk/id12.html​I usually do one of the following:

Full Parasitology ​​(Faeces) £ 25.00​
_Direct and concentrate examination for Helminth Ova, Protozoa, Protozoal Cysts including Giardia,
Cryptosporidia and Amoeba.​_
Reptile Faeces 2 ​​(Faeces) £ 38.00​
_Aerobic Culture, Salmonella, Campylobacter, Sensitivity, Yeasts, Full Parasitology​_


----------



## Stickytoes (Aug 9, 2010)

RedGex said:


> Thats a geat improvement in a relatively short space of time, well done! I get mine tested through these http://www.palsvetlab.co.uk/id12.html​I usually do one of the following:
> 
> Full Parasitology ​​(Faeces) £ 25.00​
> _Direct and concentrate examination for Helminth Ova, Protozoa, Protozoal Cysts including Giardia,
> ...


Thanks alot, will definitely get tests done. I'm concerned about that fact that she's still uninterested in eating unaided; even though she's so much stronger and has put on weight..


----------



## Kozakura (Dec 14, 2012)

It may take a bit of time, she's still recovering. All else fails, when she is a healthy weight don't feed her for a day or two then pop in some live food running around.


----------



## Stickytoes (Aug 9, 2010)

Kozakura said:


> It may take a bit of time, she's still recovering. All else fails, when she is a healthy weight don't feed her for a day or two then pop in some live food running around.


Yeah, I hope that works. I tried not feeding her for two days over xmas, but she was still completely uninterested in the food i put in front of her after that. Hopefully it will just take time, as you say.


----------



## Stickytoes (Aug 9, 2010)

*SUCCESS!!*​
She was looking lively this evening, so I chucked in some small crickets and a waxworm. She came running out of her den, waggled her tail and munched down a whole bunch of crickets and one wax worm. She was even jumping for the ones that were crawling up the side of the tub!
I'm so pleased, I really hope she keeps it up 

I'm ecstatic! 
: victory:​


----------



## Kozakura (Dec 14, 2012)

That's wonderful! Splendid work! What are you going to name her?


----------



## SykeSnake (Aug 2, 2009)

Poor little guy, looks a whole lot better now :2thumb:


----------



## yuesaur (Aug 29, 2011)

COLD BLOODED THINGS RULE said:


> ok me and you go round there together and give em a beating :lol2::lol2::lol2:


you grab the bat. ill grab the crowbar.

in a non violent way. of course. >.>



on a more serious note. HURRAH! she's eating like i did on xmas day!

i think you should either call her.
-mistletoe
-hope
-faith
- joy
-choccywoccydoodah

or some other poncy name :lol2::lol2:


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

yuesaur said:


> you grab the bat. ill grab the crowbar.
> 
> in a non violent way. of course. >.>
> 
> ...


I reckon she should be called Jesus, seeing as she virtually got brought back from (near) death :2thumb:


----------



## yuesaur (Aug 29, 2011)

vgorst said:


> I reckon she should be called Jesus, seeing as she virtually got brought back from (near) death :2thumb:


i don't think sticktoes would approve us of nailing it to a cross though....
.... she might approve of us making it turn water into booze though....:hmm:


----------



## harry136 (Aug 2, 2012)

Well done on bringing this lovely animal back fro the brink! Personally i think you should call her hope, as so many of us have hoped she would make it.


----------



## Denbyc12 (Jul 17, 2012)

I called my ill raptor that was mistreated Hope she's started to eat and move more


----------



## Sunny_16 (Dec 1, 2011)

I have just sat and read this entire thread, and I just wanted to say well done for not giving up on her and it is wonderful that your persistence has paid off!

I always find it shocking that someone could be neglectful and thoughtless enough to allow something to get into such a terrible state. I have worked with both neglected animals and children and it is always deeply upsetting to learn of incidences like these. We are very lucky however that there are people like you around to pick up the pieces!!

I wish you all the very best with her and I agree that she needs a name!! Perhaps 'advent' as she is a chocolate and it is Xmas!? He he a bit rubbish I know!

Clare x


----------



## Stickytoes (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone!
She's eating well again today, mind you, I think her eyes are bigger than her stomach; she ate two rather large crickets and some calciworms, and was still looking for more haha.

Not sure what we're going to name her... Will have to discuss that with the other half, he's fairly picky about names 

........maybe Mary Jane seeing as she seems to have the munchies lol.......​
Thanks for all the advice and support everyone, it has been very much appreciated and it's so nice to know there are other people out there who care. I'll post a photo when she's back to good health! : victory:


----------



## Kozakura (Dec 14, 2012)

post us a pic when she gets nice and fat.


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes = she does need fat. I think you are doing the absolute best by her. But waxworms don't wriggle all that much and IME ar'nt always accepted readily. If you could get her to eat mealworms this might be better long term. I wish you the best of luck with her.


----------



## Kozakura (Dec 14, 2012)

how about an update photo? I love hearing about her, she's so lovely.


----------



## JadeM (Dec 30, 2012)

What a beautiful coloured leo!! Hope she is doing ok... Update us!


----------



## krstfoster (Oct 23, 2012)

How could anyone let an animal get like this  simply awful. Well done for helping her through though !


----------



## Stickytoes (Aug 9, 2010)

Kozakura said:


> how about an update photo? I love hearing about her, she's so lovely.


Hi sorry for late reply, xmas and new year has been pretty hectic!
These are a couple of photos from today, sorry they're not great she runs about alot. Such an improvement from when we got her, I'm so pleased... I had my doubts that she was going to make it but it looks like we're on the road to recovery! 





:2thumb:​


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking much better now. There's finally some weight on that tail!


----------



## Stickytoes (Aug 9, 2010)

tomcannon said:


> Looking much better now. There's finally some weight on that tail!


Yep! She's still very underweight but we're getting there.


----------



## Kozakura (Dec 14, 2012)

The difference is incredible already. Her eyes are no longer sunken, but full and incredibly alert. Her midsection and tail have begun to plump up too. Thank you for saving her.


----------



## Stickytoes (Aug 9, 2010)

im worried... she threw up the crickets and locust she ate last night  do you think she ate too much??


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Stickytoes said:


> im worried... she threw up the crickets and locust she ate last night  do you think she ate too much??


I'm no Leo expert but I'd imagine so, she'd only have the smallest of stomachs poor thing.


----------



## Stickytoes (Aug 9, 2010)

tomcannon said:


> I'm no Leo expert but I'd imagine so, she'd only have the smallest of stomachs poor thing.


Yeah thats what I'm hoping. I'll feed her less tonight and see how she gets on.


----------



## Kozakura (Dec 14, 2012)

Oh dear. They will try to over eat. Hopefully the regurgitation didn't stress her too much. Easy does it. I wonder if another round of probiotics would be useful or not. Was there any results from the fecal sample? I can't remember if you posted about it or not.


----------



## Stickytoes (Aug 9, 2010)

Kozakura said:


> Oh dear. They will try to over eat. Hopefully the regurgitation didn't stress her too much. Easy does it. I wonder if another round of probiotics would be useful or not. Was there any results from the fecal sample? I can't remember if you posted about it or not.


Haven't managed to send one off yet, I have literally no money since christmas. Also, since she started eating I thought maybe things were looking up so it may not have been so urgent to get one tested.


----------



## yuesaur (Aug 29, 2011)

Stickytoes said:


> Haven't managed to send one off yet, I have literally no money since christmas. Also, since she started eating I thought maybe things were looking up so it may not have been so urgent to get one tested.


whats your paypal address? I have £7.63 in it, you can have it if you like 

i know how hard it is getting stuff and money together for a rescue which arrives unexpectedly and out of the blue.


----------



## Kozakura (Dec 14, 2012)

How is she today? Better, I hope.


----------



## Stickytoes (Aug 9, 2010)

yuesaur said:


> whats your paypal address? I have £7.63 in it, you can have it if you like
> 
> i know how hard it is getting stuff and money together for a rescue which arrives unexpectedly and out of the blue.


Thank you so much for the offer, I really appreciate it but I can't accept your money- I'd feel too bad!
But thanks so much for offering 

And yes she is doing better today, I gave her less food last night and she's kept it all down so far. Touch wood!


----------



## yuesaur (Aug 29, 2011)

Stickytoes said:


> Thank you so much for the offer, I really appreciate it but I can't accept your money- I'd feel too bad!
> But thanks so much for offering
> 
> And yes she is doing better today, I gave her less food last night and she's kept it all down so far. Touch wood!


thats great news!! if you need it, just ask. its just lying around not doing much anyways lol.
you should have seen the viv my leo was kept in. she could just about turn around in the damn thing.
shes missing 3/4 of her claws, and cant climb, and does some wierd starfishy like posture when i pick her up, due to being kept in the wrong enclosure


----------



## Stickytoes (Aug 9, 2010)

yuesaur said:


> thats great news!! if you need it, just ask. its just lying around not doing much anyways lol.
> you should have seen the viv my leo was kept in. she could just about turn around in the damn thing.
> shes missing 3/4 of her claws, and cant climb, and does some wierd starfishy like posture when i pick her up, due to being kept in the wrong enclosure


Thanks, much appreciated 
Wow that sounds awful; i don't understand how people can get away with (or think it is ok) keeping animals so badly... It astounds me! Surely SOMEONE would step in? 
Ugh. People make me sick. :devil:


----------



## yuesaur (Aug 29, 2011)

Stickytoes said:


> Thanks, much appreciated
> Wow that sounds awful; i don't understand how people can get away with (or think it is ok) keeping animals so badly... It astounds me! Surely SOMEONE would step in?
> Ugh. People make me sick. :devil:


fortunatley, well stupidly, whoever the previous owners were, dumped her at my old exotics shop on the day i went for livefood, needless to say 2 days later i paid a small fee and took her home.










she was living in that, not sure on size but its wayyyyyyyyyyyyyy smaller than my 45x45x60 exo.
literally, woodchip, 1 small hide, waterbowl, cactus and a stick on plant.
no caclium dish, no moist hide, no heatmat, no thermostat, no thermometer and was being fed 'crickets'. the remains in the exo, looked more like them zoomed things.









the temp setup i literally bodged together, and nicked my beardies thermometer and heatmat (he came with one, which i immediatley took out) out of a few resources, the hide, plants and bowl came with her. the only thing i didnt take was the exo. 









her first shed, id had her about 2 weeks then in that pic, she was around 40ish grams when i got her, which isnt bad, but her tail wasnt that 'fatty' compared to average weighted leos.









this was the first viv i got for her, i really liked it, unfortunatley she developed the habit of eating the play sand, so i chucked that, and replaced it for full lino instead.

i then upgraded her to this when she began her cohabitation with tankmate, almost a year ago now.







when the viv was first done.
now:







dino tank 


her now. a very big healthy girl!








Axel on a photoshoot. she's really photogenic.









i can't wait to see your little rescue blossom into a big hefty girl! she's doing good so far .
my rescue wasn't as in a bad condition as yours but a years work and love can make all the difference!


----------



## Stickytoes (Aug 9, 2010)

yuesaur said:


> fortunatley, well stupidly, whoever the previous owners were, dumped her at my old exotics shop on the day i went for livefood, needless to say 2 days later i paid a small fee and took her home.
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Oh my GOD I'm actually in love with your viv. It's the best thing ever!! I have a dinosaur skull in with my day gecko but your viv is just... I love it. HOORAY FOR DINOSAURS! I'm wearing my Walking with Dinosaurs Tshirt right now... yay! :notworthy:


----------



## yuesaur (Aug 29, 2011)

Stickytoes said:


> Oh my GOD I'm actually in love with your viv. It's the best thing ever!! I have a dinosaur skull in with my day gecko but your viv is just... I love it. HOORAY FOR DINOSAURS! I'm wearing my Walking with Dinosaurs Tshirt right now... yay! :notworthy:


im going seeing the live show in april. because im a very sad 20 year old woman with no social life :lol2:

im dino mad, so there was no other option as towhat to theme my viv on. 
and i reused some old dinosaur toys in the viv as well. which is a bonus.


how's the little one doing? i think you should call him/her rexxy


----------



## Stickytoes (Aug 9, 2010)

yuesaur said:


> im going seeing the live show in april. because im a very sad 20 year old woman with no social life :lol2:
> 
> im dino mad, so there was no other option as towhat to theme my viv on.
> and i reused some old dinosaur toys in the viv as well. which is a bonus.
> ...


We're the same haha! I saw it the day after boxing day!! My boyfriend bought me premier tickets lol. It's so amazing you'll love it! :flrt:

She's doing ok, kept all her food down so far. She's shed, but some of her claws have come off, and I've noticed that a couple of her toes look broken. But she's definitely looking better! I'll post a photo when she's big and fat 


..... I like that name! I will run it past the other half when he gets home from work :2thumb:


----------



## RescueCat (Aug 13, 2011)

Haha, I saw Walking with Dinosaurs the other day 

How is the little one now? Any improvements? I can't wait to see her with a big fat tail.


----------



## Stickytoes (Aug 9, 2010)

RescueCat said:


> Haha, I saw Walking with Dinosaurs the other day
> 
> How is the little one now? Any improvements? I can't wait to see her with a big fat tail.


It's amazing isn't it! One time we were driving down the M25, and a full size T Rex drove past. I remember being like The f:censor:k is that?! And it said walking with dinosaurs on the side haha. 

Yeah she's doing great so far, really active (although a little skittish), and eating plenty of gut-loaded crickets. 
Yeah me too, she's still really thin but definitely better than when we got her. It's gonna take a long time but she'll get there eventually! : victory:


----------



## RescueCat (Aug 13, 2011)

That's good to hear! Sounds like she's gonna be just fine, you've done a great job with it 

And yeah, at Walking with Dinosaurs we managed to convince my 11 year old cousin that the dinosaurs were real haha


----------



## yuesaur (Aug 29, 2011)

Stickytoes said:


> We're the same haha! I saw it the day after boxing day!! My boyfriend bought me premier tickets lol. It's so amazing you'll love it! :flrt:
> 
> She's doing ok, kept all her food down so far. She's shed, but some of her claws have come off, and I've noticed that a couple of her toes look broken. But she's definitely looking better! I'll post a photo when she's big and fat
> 
> ...





RescueCat said:


> Haha, I saw Walking with Dinosaurs the other day
> 
> How is the little one now? Any improvements? I can't wait to see her with a big fat tail.





Stickytoes said:


> It's amazing isn't it! One time we were driving down the M25, and a full size T Rex drove past. I remember being like The f:censor:k is that?! And it said walking with dinosaurs on the side haha.
> 
> Yeah she's doing great so far, really active (although a little skittish), and eating plenty of gut-loaded crickets.
> Yeah me too, she's still really thin but definitely better than when we got her. It's gonna take a long time but she'll get there eventually! : victory:





RescueCat said:


> That's good to hear! Sounds like she's gonna be just fine, you've done a great job with it
> 
> And yeah, at Walking with Dinosaurs we managed to convince my 11 year old cousin that the dinosaurs were real haha




i think we have something in common in here....

i can't wait to see it live though.
is there lots of merchandise to buy?? please tell me there is, im planning on taking my bank account with me lol


Rexxy is sexy  blue he/she is a fiesty little thing thats putting up a fight!
exactly like a t-rex would do. kind of.


----------



## Stickytoes (Aug 9, 2010)

yuesaur said:


> i think we have something in common in here....
> 
> i can't wait to see it live though.
> is there lots of merchandise to buy?? please tell me there is, im planning on taking my bank account with me lol
> ...


There is quite alot! It's where i got my "I <3 Walking with dinosaurs" tshirt lol. It's very expensive though...

Paha, I wish she was a tiny t-rex. That would be awesome! I want a pack of tiny utahraptors, that would be better. :mf_dribble:


----------



## yuesaur (Aug 29, 2011)

Stickytoes said:


> There is quite alot! It's where i got my "I <3 Walking with dinosaurs" tshirt lol. It's very expensive though...
> 
> Paha, I wish she was a tiny t-rex. That would be awesome! I want a pack of tiny utahraptors, that would be better. :mf_dribble:


make a group of stenodactylus run upright? that could work :2thumb:


money = nothing when it comes dino merchandise with me. 
goodbye student loan.


----------



## Stickytoes (Aug 9, 2010)

yuesaur said:


> make a group of stenodactylus run upright? that could work :2thumb:
> 
> 
> money = nothing when it comes dino merchandise with me.
> goodbye student loan.


hahahahaha


----------



## RescueCat (Aug 13, 2011)

I didn't buy any merch as I had no money, but there was a fair amount.

I keep asking my boyfriend for a velociraptor :I


----------



## Kozakura (Dec 14, 2012)

Been a few days, thought I'd pop in and ask how she was doing. :2thumb:


----------



## Stickytoes (Aug 9, 2010)

Kozakura said:


> Been a few days, thought I'd pop in and ask how she was doing. :2thumb:


Yeah so far so good thanks! Eating well, really active, putting on weight slowly but surely. 
She's still very underweight but is definitely getting better :2thumb:


----------



## Kozakura (Dec 14, 2012)

Glad to hear it. I figured as much. I love hearing a success story(though it would be better if the reason for them didnt happen in the first place). Success is so much more difficult when they are that bad off. You didn't give up and neither did she. That counts for a lot.


----------



## yuesaur (Aug 29, 2011)

pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! now!!!!!!!!!!:devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil:


-impatient t-rex face-


----------



## Kozakura (Dec 14, 2012)

yuesaur said:


> pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! now!!!!!!!!!!:devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil:
> 
> 
> -impatient t-rex face-



DITTO! :whip:


----------



## Stickytoes (Aug 9, 2010)

Kozakura said:


> DITTO! :whip:


Sorry for late reply!! Everythings been hectic round here. 
She's doing good, putting on weight slowly. I looked back at the first pictures and I'm amazed she's done so well; she looks so much better!

Onwards and upwards! : victory:


----------



## tetradite (Jan 9, 2013)

Great job, she is a gorgeous little lady isn't she?

She looked at death's door before, so happy she's doing so much better.


----------



## Stickytoes (Aug 9, 2010)

tetradite said:


> Great job, she is a gorgeous little lady isn't she?
> 
> She looked at death's door before, so happy she's doing so much better.


She is lovely (and a bit crazy!), and yeah me too; I have to say I didn't think she was going to make it to start with.
She's still got a long way to go, but with a bit more time she will be good as new!


----------



## harry136 (Aug 2, 2012)

what is she weighing in at?


----------



## Kozakura (Dec 14, 2012)

Incredible job. Steady as she goes. :2thumb: I read a similar story a long time ago about Pepper the leopard gecko. I think it was on the live food forums but the post seems to be long gone now


----------



## Dinosaur (Jun 30, 2012)

That makes me feel sick, looks like she's in good hands now! 

i hope they don't have any other animals, leopard gecko is the easiest reptile to look after and they still can't manage it!


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

Keep up the good work :2thumb: it amazes me that anyone could get the care of such a commonly availible species so wrong for this to have happened :bash:


----------



## Rhianna.J (Nov 5, 2011)

Aww her tail is incredible the difference! Putting some nice fat on that tail! Glad to see she is improving, she almost looks normal now!


----------



## Stickytoes (Aug 9, 2010)

She's crazy! She tries to eat anything that moves; she bit my thumb yesterday, the tweezers, the side of the box (that doesn't move but she tried anyway), and any live food that goes in there is f:censor:ed. Crickets, wax worms, wax moths, mealworms, calciworms, roaches.... 
She's very... Healthy haha

I swear all my animals turn out mean. Even my red footed tortoises try and eat my toes just to see if I'm dead yet. 

Hooray! :2thumb:


----------



## Geeecko (Aug 19, 2012)

Bless her, so lovely.:flrt:

Well done with her, nursing her to health. She deserves a happy life.


----------



## Liddard (Jul 31, 2012)

Just read this whole thread and i have to take my hat off to you! fantastic job! 

:2thumb::no1:

Keep it up


----------



## Stickytoes (Aug 9, 2010)

Liddard said:


> Just read this whole thread and i have to take my hat off to you! fantastic job!
> 
> :2thumb::no1:
> 
> Keep it up


Cheers man; and thanks to everyone who's been following this! It's so nice to know there are people who care, and all the advice in the beginning was incredibly helpful. 
I can't wait till she's big and fat! : victory:


----------



## Piranha72 (Mar 19, 2012)

Stickytoes said:


> Sorry for late reply!! Everythings been hectic round here.
> She's doing good, putting on weight slowly. I looked back at the first pictures and I'm amazed she's done so well; she looks so much better!
> 
> Onwards and upwards! : victory:
> ...


That's an incredible difference, well done! Hope she continues to improve :no1:


----------



## Kozakura (Dec 14, 2012)

It's been a week, feed my addiction, more pics please! I still can't get over how lovely she is. choc albinos are my favorite morph.


----------



## MattyTM (Feb 25, 2012)

oh my days  what a poor little tyke, a stunning leo as well how can anyone not notice their pet degrading itself to such a degree...

you can blame the pet stores to some extent, but common sense would surely start knocking on your door when you at the very LEAST start to see his backbone showing through his skin...

just wow


----------



## MattyTM (Feb 25, 2012)

oh damn i only saw the first post, happy she is doing so well, looks tons healthier.


----------



## Stickytoes (Aug 9, 2010)

I'll take a couple of pics when I get home from work today, I'll post them up later


----------



## Lozzypozz (Jun 25, 2011)

this is awful to see that anyone would be stupid enough to not tell when that poor little guy was skin and bone :devil:

But very well done on slowly bringing him back to good health, when you do have the cash I would still get that fecal done, just to clear everything up  

But all in all a adorable leo :2thumb:


----------



## joshhammond (Jan 25, 2013)

(new member so sorry if i make no sense)

ive just been through this entire thread! (loved the walking with dinosaurs conversation half way through too!) :mf_dribble:

to the OP. great work with that gecko. shes turned out to be a gorgeous little thing! its so sad when you see any animal that a person is meant to be caring for in that state. im glad you found her. you should be really proud of yourself for the job you've done with looking after her.


----------



## babychessie (Sep 21, 2012)

Gosh that is so awful, makes me want to cry. :'(
My gecko's tail is literally like three times the width of that poor fella's! I hope he/she gets better, please do keep us updated!


----------



## babychessie (Sep 21, 2012)

babychessie said:


> Gosh that is so awful, makes me want to cry. :'(
> My gecko's tail is literally like three times the width of that poor fella's! I hope he/she gets better, please do keep us updated!


Oops, my bad-should have read more than the first page before I posted! So glad she's getting better


----------



## Stickytoes (Aug 9, 2010)

This is her today 
Her tail is slowly getting fatter!


----------



## joshhammond (Jan 25, 2013)

great work


----------



## Kozakura (Dec 14, 2012)

Very nice :2thumb: I suppose by now she's up to near full weight.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

just read through this thread, well done for doing such a fantastic job. Makes me feel so ill to read about animals being neglected or mistreated. 

She's absolutely stunning as well. I need to get more leo's i've been totally smitten by my gorgeous little girl and i've only had her a few weeks lol


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

It's great to see how much she has improved so far :2thumb:


----------



## Piranha72 (Mar 19, 2012)

I've just read through this entire thread again, and the improvement is really amazing. Well done for giving this little guy a fighting chance!


----------



## kman5225 (Jul 14, 2012)

stickytoes said:


> hi everyone,
> someone brought this little guy to us today. She got it from a friends son who had just been feeding it "komodo gecko powder or something i dunno", oh, and "a few micro crickets".
> I'm assuming he means the komodo gecko powder is the meal replacement you mix with water for day geckos... No wonder the poor little guy is so thin.
> I've offered him wax worms, meal worms and crickets but he's completely uninterested at the moment; i'm going to give him some lacto b9 to try and get his gut working to start with. He also needs a bath because he has bad retained shed on his toes..
> ...


great job man ;}


----------



## ClaudiaRoseStefani (Jan 29, 2013)

This is vile..
But i would love an update on this little guy and see how he goes!
Poor little man Such a lovely looking gecko!


----------



## Stickytoes (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah I'll keep updating, I want her to get to full weight then we can have a before and after photo!

She's lost some of the claws on her toes, the retained shed was too bad unfortunately. However, her feet look fine and when she sheds now it all comes off by itself which is great!

She's still a demon when it comes to eating (such a change from when she first arrived), she eats wax worms, wax moths, calci worms, she loves calci flies, locusts, crickets, mealworms and sometimes cockroaches!

She's still not up to full weight, her hip bones still show a little but she's definitely gaining weight. Wish I'd had some digital scales...


----------



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

This is horrendous.It sickens me.Hope you bring the little one back to good health.


----------



## TheOne2punch (Oct 28, 2014)

Hey! I have a Leopard Gecko for a pet store that looks a little bit worse maybe than this gecko. How is your gecko doing?


----------



## Stickytoes (Aug 9, 2010)

TheOne2punch said:


> Hey! I have a Leopard Gecko for a pet store that looks a little bit worse maybe than this gecko. How is your gecko doing?


Wow I can't believe this thread has popped up again! I'm afraid she passed away suddenly. She was doing really well, put on loads of weight, was eating by herself; then one day I came home to find her dead.


----------



## Fizz (Jan 18, 2014)

Aww Im sorry to hear that , I just read through the whole thread. Heart breaking to see her like that. I guess the damage was already done.
Well done to you for looking after her though


----------



## TheOne2punch (Oct 28, 2014)

You said suddenly so I suppose not because of the previous condition she was in?


----------

